# Porter Cable 690 vs. Bosch 1617



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I've decided I want a light weight fixed base router that is dedicated to my dovetail jig. I think this is an application where fixed base is better.

It seems like the PC 690 and the Bosch 1617 are 2 good contenders.

Can anyone comment on one versus the other?

I've particularly interested in precise depth control.


----------



## Resurrected (Jan 11, 2011)

Porter Cable lost their way I think. Bosch I think is better even though there is a switch issue with the older models. Atleast the bosch runs true. Porter Cable need to get their act together. Last one I had wobbled at the shaft. Many bad reviews for this. Now on the other hand a older porter cable I would buy up in a heart beat.


----------



## jmichaeldesign (Oct 12, 2010)

Take a look at the Ridgid. I really like mine. Otherwise I'd take the Bosch for sure.

I'd think a D-Handle would be really nice for a dovetail jig. I also really like Milwaukee's rubber grip on the motor body.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

A vote for the 690


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

I have several of the PC 690 routers. So I suppose it would have to get my vote. I was very happy with the first one and since I wanted my accessories to work with all of my routers, I just kept buying PC's. I have had some Craftsman routers in the same class that I did not like at all. I do have on non PC router and it is a vintage Stanley router. It is a little smaller than the PC and I use it more like a trim or laminate router. As for the other brands, I don't have any experience with them.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

I have an old 690. It's my go to router for off router table use. I've sold the Bosch. It's one fine router. With the bouncing about of Porter-Cable owners I,m inclined to favor the Bosch.

I have 2 or 3 fixed bases, the "D" handled base & the plunge base. For some reason I always pick up the fixed base. I keep my extra fixed bases set-up & attached to things like my Beal threader.

Pop


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Rich - I had both of these routers a couple of years ago. Both are excellent and both will do the job. Everyone's preferences are different, but I actually prefer the Hitachi M12VC for dovetails because it's lighter and quieter than both.

You might find that you like the Body Grip feature of the Milwaukee 5615 for dovetails too. It's a really nice router and has excellent depth control.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

I have had the 690 with 3 bases for quite a while and it is a good router and never given me a problem, but I recently got the Bosch 1617 combo with the plunge and fixed base, and I really like this router.

However, I have it in my router table and use the through the base hex key for height adjustment. I have not used it freehand yet, but I think it may be more user friendly than the PC.

They fixed the switch issue in the newer models so that it is a sealed switch.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I continue to be impressed with Bosch stuff. I'm have the router and am acquiring more of their tools as I go on and research and have to make decisions about what to get. So far, router, jigsaw, 12" miter saw.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I am partial to and always have been to Bosch. I have the 1617 and I must say I like it. I have never used a 690 so I cant say one way or the other to PC. I will say the Bosch has handled eveything I have thrown at it without hesitation. I have used it plunge cutting, easing edges and in the router table and even spun a BIG panel raising bit on some hard red oak. The Bosch's downfall I think is the base and guide templet system. I switched out to a universal base and use PC bushings. The size of the Bosch collet will limit the depth of cut on some bushings to some degree as it will not fit inside the smaller bushings. I as well own several hand held Bosch tools and love them. They are built well, heavy and easy to control.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Rich,

I have both routers with both fixed and plunge bases. I prefer the Bosch. I was using the 690 in my router table (PRL-V2 lift) and it screamed like a banshee (though it works fine). I bought the Bosch from CP0) to replace and find that it is considerably quieter. I now use the PC for those infrequent times when I need a free hand router. I've also had great luck with other Bosch items like drills, drivers, screwdrivers etc. so I've definitely developed a Bosch bias these days. Hope this helps.

Roger


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you so much for the great input you have provided. I've learned a lot. I did not know that the Bosch will not take PC bushings without changing the base or (probably) using an adaptor. I also had not thought about the Hitachi. It sounds like a good option - - and it's cheaper.

I'll probably make my decision before the day is done.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I like the rigid.
Did you look at the new DeWalt?


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Rich, I have both. If you want precision adjustment, the Bosch is the way to go. That has always been my complaint about the 690. I have probably bought 10 or more of the 690 over the years. It is a good router, but not precise.

The adapter for the template gudes on the Bosch is no big deal. It simply snaps in the quick change on the router. I use both style template guides all the time on mine.

You might also look at the PC 890 series. It is similar to the Bosch as far as the depth adjustment.
(I like Bosch better)


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

I picked up the Craftsman #17543 (which is fixed or plunge) on a super duper sale for under a hundred bucks and can't believe how nice it is.
It has a ton of features that the more expensive models have and at half the price.
I went back and bought another before the sale was over.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

I have the 1617, and have used it mostly in the router table, although I plan for this to be my dedicated plunge router, and buy a larger specific undertable router. I have no complaints, and it works well. I don't think I have used it enough to stress it, and I have only had one other router in my life. It seems well made and predictable.


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

I h ave had two Bosch 1617 routers. The first one I bought lasted over 20 years with little to no maintance and a fair amount of use. The second one is still in use.

I have looked at the Rigid as well as the 1617 to replace the 1617 that wore out. I like the Bosch adjustment better but the Rigid lifetime warranty is nice. I don't know yet which way I will jump.

domer


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

I also have a Dewalt plunge. Picked it up 2nd hand but looks like new & was in the original box. Seems like a good well made tool. I haven't put much use on it yet. You might want to look at the DeWalt stuff. I think the DeWalt is as good as the PC. I still think the Bosch is the better of the group.

Pop


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

FYI - I just won a new Hitachi M12VC on ebay for $103.49 and free shipping. It includes both the 1/4" and 1/2" collet. Normally, the 1/2" does not come with this unit and I need a 1/2" collet.

Thanks to all for your input and to knotscott in particular for pointing me to the Hitachi.

I only own one other Hitachi and I am very pleased with it (so far).


----------

